# Middle GA Club Needs 2 Members



## DoeMaster (May 16, 2017)

1000 acre club with maximum of 10 members needs two new members.  Washington/Johnson County line off Hwy 57 (approx 1 mile east of the Oconnee River).  Plenty of old hardwoods throughout the property, large hardwood creek bottom, farm pond, 200 acre farm field planted in soybeans the last two years, stands and food plots established throughout the property, camp with well water, shower house, and electric.  Annual dues are $1200.  Deer, turkeys, hogs.

Contact:  Call or text Pat Patterson (478) 542-3287


----------



## Workingmanhunter (May 16, 2017)

Would you do a hog only membership only hunting out of turkey and deer season.


----------



## southerndraw (May 16, 2017)

How are the stands set up? There's room for campers?


----------



## DoeMaster (May 17, 2017)

southerndraw said:


> How are the stands set up? There's room for campers?



The camp area has plenty of room for additional campers.  There are box stands and ladder stands located throughout the property.  We have a peg-in map at the camp and all stands are first-come-first-serve.  Personal climbers or ground blinds can be used in other areas too.  The property is in the southern zone so baiting is allowed.


----------



## DoeMaster (May 17, 2017)

Workingmanhunter said:


> Would you do a hog only membership only hunting out of turkey and deer season.



Not looking for hog or turkey only members.


----------



## Big Andy (May 19, 2017)

It is a good piece of property. I used to hunt there. Great guys there also!


----------



## Bucaramus (May 20, 2017)

It is good property.  I used to lease it a while back.  Nice camp area too.


----------



## DoeMaster (May 22, 2017)

*Re:*

Filled the two spots.  Thanks guys for the nice comments!!


----------

